# Free software to convert video to Apple TV



## Brancia (Jul 3, 2013)

This is what I found: MacX Video Converter Pro Giveaway 

1. Convert video to any format like MP4, MOV, M4V, AVI, FLV, MPEG, WMV, YouTube and more on Mac;
2. Support converting video to all Apple and Android mobile devices, including iPhone 5, iPad Mini, Apple TV, HTC One, Galaxy S4/Note
3. Cut, trim, crop and merge video, add watermark and external AAS/SRT subtitles to video, support Blu-ray and MKV built-in subtitle tracks;
4. Download and convert YouTube videos to different video formats for watching on mobiles;
5. Make favorite photos into video slideshow for transferring to mobile devices, YouTube, Facebook and playing on Apple and android devices;
6. Record on-screen activity for uploading to YouTube, Facebook, blog, etc.
7. Record video clips with Mac’s built-in camera or external webcam and convert to various formats


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I just download this. It almost seems to good to be true. Why would they give this package away for the next 10 days? Still, I'm going to kick it around and compare it to Handbrake, which is usually the gold standard for transcoding out there.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I took a look at this and I have some comments...

There are a number of video converters out there in the commercial space. Digiarty sells multiple versions of this product depending on the specific application...one for Mac video, one specifically for iTunes output, one for iDevices, etc. Most of them do the same thing but there are some differences. I'd say the target audience for this product is for someone who has some technical smarts but is still intimidated by the user interface of Handbrake, which is free.

The product boasts of being able to convert a menagerie of video formats and it looks like that is indeed the case. What puzzles me is the audio section. It's not mentioned much and from what I gather, it mainly converts whatever the input into multi-track AAC audio. That's fine since playing back on the Mac is the usual destination anyway (though it can do other places like Youtube). But there doesn't seem to be a way to pass a digital mix through unmolested (like Dolby Digital of DTS). All sound is processed for the destination, which is a no-no to videophiles...that's the job of your receiver.

The product also cannot process a Blu-Ray ISO file.

Still, I can imagine some interesting uses for this since it has some simple editing built in, but for me, I'll stick to Handbrake.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Handbrake really does it all.


----------



## Pballa (Oct 12, 2013)

there are lots of programs out there that will convert them for you whilst keeping a good file size and good quality like AppGeeker.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

A bunch of new DVD's will not work with handbrake. I use a program called RipDVD to create a digital file first then use handbrake to encode it for Apple TV. I have yet to find a DVD that RipDVD can not handle.


----------

